# Looking for cheap NSFW commissions (NEVERMIND)



## Boogers1108 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello! I would love to find an artist who is willing to do cheap NSFW commissions!


----------



## Ciderfine (Feb 4, 2018)

Thats the first warning sign, looking for something "cheap" fast pumped out artwork like a printer. Dont yall care about good nsfw work instead of pinching pennies like communists?


----------



## Boogers1108 (Feb 5, 2018)

Alright man, point taken 


Ciderfine said:


> Thats the first warning sign, looking for something "cheap" fast pumped out artwork like a printer. Dont yall care about good nsfw work instead of pinching pennies like communists?


n


----------



## Shotafurryboy13 (Feb 17, 2018)

hey I write stories


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 2, 2019)

Hi could I add Patreon link: VioletAshesF is creating Comics and Digital Art | Patreon


----------



## elfridaauston87 (Apr 16, 2019)

Got my PM?


----------



## VioletAshesf (Apr 16, 2019)

my Furaffinity is Userpage of Ashes_F -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
my insta is Violetashes (@violetashesf) • Instagram photos and videos
or my gmail is violetashesf@gmail.com could chat there


----------

